# high torque 72 volt ev electric vehicle motor engine



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $450.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Jun-07-2010 8:20:41 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

